# File transfer via iTunes? [Moved from Mac Support]



## Ellenfriend (Jun 24, 2012)

I own an iPad and have a keyboard for it, but not an apple printer, so I can't print from my iPad. I also own a Sony Vaio netbook that I am able to print from. Whilst both of these devices have Bluetooth, I understand that iPads only allow apple to apple transfer. Would it be possible to transfer my files on iPages (app) to my netbook through iTunes when they are connected, then print from my netbook? Also, would i need Word on my netbook to do this? If so, then I may as well just buy word on my netbook and be done with it, but if I can just use my iPad and transfer onto my netbook, then I could save myself quite a bit of money. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: File transfer via iTunes?*

Word can't read Pages save files. So getting Word is no help. Being this is an iOS problem, I'll move this to the iOS forum, as this is for Mac help. I don't have an iPad, so I have no idea how Pages on the iPad handles it's files.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you do not need an apple printer. There are apps that you can install that will help you to print to any printer. Check itunes for them


----------



## Chadiz86 (Jun 12, 2012)

Try e-mail the doc to yourself in .doc or PDF format and print it. But I agree with the last post, there are tons of apps for network printing. Print n Share is really good.


----------

